# Transferring Mp3 files to Nokia 3260 via DKU-2 cable



## mkit (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Hopefully someone can help me! 
My limited knowledge on this subject is about to do my head in!
I have downloaded drivers etc. and my system is telling me they're up and running. 
I can upload images, games and ringtones to my phone no probs but when it comes to transferring MP3's I don't get very far.
I can add the files and select which tracks I want but when I click "Transfer To Phone" the progress box flashes up on the screen for a couple of seconds then disappears. I don't get any message saying the transfer was unsuccsessful and nothing has been uploaded to my phone.
What am I doing wrong?? 

Many Thanks  

Cheers
Donna


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi,

3260??? are you sure thats your phone, 
Are you sure it supports mp3's maybe convert to .wav?
What software are you using to transfer media to your phone with?


----------



## mkit (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello,

Thanks for replying. Your right....my phone is a 6230 and not a 3260, Derrrrrr!! (do they even exist???). I'm becoming number dyslexic I think.
This phone does support MP3's as it came with one track already on it when I bought it. I am using the latest Nokia PC Suite and downloaded the cable drive from the site and also installed a PL-2303 USB to serial driver.
There's most likely something I'm not doing right although I wonder why I can upload images and ringtones but not MP3's. If I havn't got the right hardware or software wouldn't it be unable to upload anything?
Thanks for your time I really appreciate it.

Donna


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

The 6230 only has 6MB of shared memory, therefore you will need to upload the MP3's to the MMC card (Multimedia card) if you have one. As you have uploaded ringtones/games pictures there is no more room on the phone for the MP3's.


----------



## mkit (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello,

Thanks again for your help. I will give that a try  

Donna


----------

